# oil & air filters for Mahindra 4025



## patt (Apr 10, 2012)

I have (12) Wix oil filters and (2) outer &(1) inner air filters for a 4025. I will sell all as a package for $75.00.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------

